# Kodak DX6340



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Is this a good camera? Im no guru on camera specs but I do want one that takes decent pictures. Will this camera take good close ups? Does it have all the options I need for taking an aquarium picture? Has anyone here had experiences with this camera?http://www.mpsuperstore.com/Digital/discr30338.htm?Chksource=cnet

You can check the camera specs on that link at the bottom of the page.
Here is another one I found. http://www.mpsuperstore.com/Digital/discr76121.htm
Thanks


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

MantisX,

I was looking for detail description on Steves-Digicams website but couldn't find this model. I was able to find another website with excellent review.

Here is the final conclusion

_Kodak's EasyShare digital cameras have consistently proved to be among the easiest to use of any I've tested, and the DX6340 follows suit. Its fully automatic exposure control performs surprisingly well in a wide variety of conditions, and the partial manual exposure control is a welcome bonus for extending the camera's capabilities. A handful of preset scene modes help with special shooting conditions. While its resolution falls a bit short of the best competing 3.1-megapixel models, there's plenty of detail to make good-looking 8x10 prints. I wouldn't recommend it for "enthusiast" users, but its excellent color and exceptionally capable automatic white balance make it a true "point & shoot" digicam, requiring little or no intervention to take nice looking photos under a wide variety of conditions._

- The price looks right $150
- 3.1-megapixel CCD delivering images as large as 2,032 x 1,524 pixels. (not a lot but for 150$ not bad)
- Automatic and partial manual exposure control
- White Balance with four settings :idea: 
- Macro (close-up) lens setting
- Movie mode (with sound)

Depends how much time you want to invest in photography. If you just want to snap few pictures here and there to show your tank and you don't care for "in-depth" photography, then go for it. Prices went down drastically and I can't believe you can purchase 3MP camera for $150.

Here is full review
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/DX6340/D63A.HTM


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

That sounds good. I currently own a polaroid pdc1100. It was a good camera back in its day but it just plain sucks in my eyes now. The good news is a relative offered me 60 bucks for it so I just might take that and go get me that kodak.


----------

